# TV module



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Does anybody know P/N for TV module?
Is video input available with it?
I know it does not work when car is in the motion but I wouldn’t like that anyway. 
(I almost rear ended someone playing with my navigation)


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, there's Nav-tv.com

I had the p/n for the actual OEM BMW TV Tuner on a bookmarked webpage, but since then ive gotten a new PC. As far as i know, the TV tuner doesnt have AV inputs, but nav tv does have it.

I think i remember the actual TV tuner unit had a list price of $600 :dunno:


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

is this is it?

In Europe, the following E46 parts are used to install the TV on Nav feature (European E46 cars have a different set of audio wiring harnesses as well, very likely due to the different antenna wiring necessary):

61 12 8 373 265 1 Wiring Set Rear Window/TV Amplifier
65 25 8 368 210 1 TV Amplifier
65 25 8 375 416 1 Sheet Metal Screw

found this at openbmw.org


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> *is this is it?
> 
> In Europe, the following E46 parts are used to install the TV on Nav feature (European E46 cars have a different set of audio wiring harnesses as well, very likely due to the different antenna wiring necessary):
> 
> ...


yup, thats the site i was thinking of


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks RS2
You wouldn’t happen to know the prices?

Video module? 
Would you be able to connect something else like DVD instead TV tuner?


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

When I installed GPS in my Jeep I didn’t get speed sensor wire correctly secured 
what happened, my position on screen wouldn’t change it was always at same spot.
After careful investigation I found the problem and realized that wire was speed sensor. 

Now! 
Could be possible to track and disable speed sensor wire that gets hooks to video module????
If there is speed sensor wire?


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

RS2 said:


> *Nav-TV have a cable/adapter to connect a DVD to the nav system but you still need the TV function.
> 
> Where are the nav gurus at the board when you need them?
> 
> /RS2 *


You are right. Before you can even think of connecting a DVD player, VCR, PS2, whatever, you need to have the video module which includes the TV function. I purchased mine from Nav-TV over a year ago and never had a problem with mine.

As far as the speed signal. The TV module gets this information off the I-Bus so if you pull that cable your TV module is not going to work at all. What Nav-TV has done has basically bypassed the circuitry that tells the video module to blank out. For people in the US though, if you want the TV module so that you can hook up whatever else you want, the best place for the easiest install is Nav-TV.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

ChadS: Did you have the dealer install it, or did you do it yourself? Was it difficult?


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

M3Inline6 said:


> *ChadS: Did you have the dealer install it, or did you do it yourself? Was it difficult? *


I did it myself and it took about 30 - 45 minutes, the hardest part being installing the antenna under the bumper. I do consider myself mechanically/electronically inclined though.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

i didn't want to start new post so...
found this at bmwnav there is i-bas wire 
would tv module work with out it?


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

When it's all said and done it will cost the same money to just order the kit from NAV-TV and install it yourself. You already get the modified Video Module, video in motion, harness, Video-Audio in for DVD and antenna. If you buy the module and harness seperate, not only do you need to modify the harness, but you also need to send your module in to Nav-TV to have the video in motion enabled, otherwise your monitor shuts off after 5 mph. It's not the cheepest mod but the only way to do it to save money. I am trying to get some money together to pick up the ant amplifiers so I can use my rear glass antenna instead of having to use the one I installed in my bumper. They are asking 200 bucks for the amps.

It took me a few hours to totally complete, since the '02 and above model cars need to add two more wires to the harness for sound. You will spend some time in your trunk, but it's well worth it. The toughest part was the ant mount in the bumper and I like everything to be perfect so I took some serious time with all the connections. ANy questions let me know. Here is a link to my finished product.










Nav-Tv on '03 330i


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *When it's all said and done it will cost the same money to just order the kit from NAV-TV and install it yourself. You already get the modified Video Module, video in motion, harness, Video-Audio in for DVD and antenna. If you buy the module and harness seperate, not only do you need to modify the harness, but you also need to send your module in to Nav-TV to have the video in motion enabled, otherwise your monitor shuts off after 5 mph. It's not the cheepest mod but the only way to do it to save money. I am trying to get some money together to pick up the ant amplifiers so I can use my rear glass antenna instead of having to use the one I installed in my bumper. They are asking 200 bucks for the amps.
> 
> It took me a few hours to totally complete, since the '02 and above model cars need to add two more wires to the harness for sound. You will spend some time in your trunk, but it's well worth it. The toughest part was the ant mount in the bumper and I like everything to be perfect so I took some serious time with all the connections. ANy questions let me know. Here is a link to my finished product.*


Save your money with the rear antenna amp. I tried everthing, even ordering the amp (there is only one amp, I have a picture somewhere) from a dealer in the UK. I have all the pieces, but the wiring just isn't there for it. I even ordered the E38/E39 amps to see if I could get them to work, but no luck there. The connector on the rear window isn't there either so you would need to either order a euro rear window or somehow make the connection. What I would try first it getting the bumper antenna that goes on the convertible, but that may not work for you since you have a sedan. I have been using the antenna supplied by Nav-TV installed in the bumper for about a year and half now and still haven't had any issues with it, so I haven't been motivated to try any of the other OEM antenna options.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

*NAV-TV on a 325 Wagon?*

I'm trying to install the NAV-TV kit on a 325xiT Sport Wagon. I actually have both the NAV-TV kit and a full set of parts (except for the tuner module and antennas) from the BMW 65 50 0 143 550 official European TV retrofit kit for the wagon. So I should be all set (and NAV-TV said "no problem" when I asked them about the car being a 325 wagon).

However... I have a telephone module in the center of the trunk floor where the TV tuner expects to mount:










It is on a real bracket in that position, so it isn't just something the dealer's installer stashed there. If you look between the telephone module in the center and the radio on the left, you'll see a couple feet of slack in the telephone module cable, so I could move it somewhere else. It won't fit on the right, under the park distance control box. There must be an alternate location, since BMW doesn't leave slack for no reason, and the UK accessory configurator allows both CPT8000 and TV function on this car.

Is there an alternate "offical" location for the telephone control module? I've asked NAV-TV, but I expect they don't really know. I'd rather not have to order the phone kit installation instructions (if they are even available) to find out.

The left wheel area (where the CD changer, NAV computer, and HK amp live) is completely full, so that isn't an option.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

BMWNA doesn't use the standard BMW mounting position for the CPT-8000; they use the spot for that would be used for the TV tuner. Basically what you need to do is put the TV tuner where the phone module is and find a place to stash the phone module. On my coupe I was able to just rest it about the CD Changer and hold it in place with the velco attached to the CD changer. This may not be the easiest on the wagon :dunno: but it is sort of your only option.

You could also try to get the Bluetooth kit which does use the standard phone module mounting position, but that still isn't even available here yet  and you will need to use a GSM phone and GSM provider which if you are in NYC is AT&T Wireless, Cingular, or T-Mobile.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

ChadS said:


> *BMWNA doesn't use the standard BMW mounting position for the CPT-8000*


Does this mean there is another "standard" mounting position for the CPT-8000 TCM?


> *Basically what you need to do is put the TV tuner where the phone module is and find a place to stash the phone module. On my coupe I was able to just rest it about the CD Changer and hold it in place with the velco attached to the CD changer. This may not be the easiest on the wagon :dunno: but it is sort of your only option.*


True. But the left wheel area is pretty well-packed with stuff:











> *
> You could also try to get the Bluetooth kit which does use the standard phone module mounting position, but that still isn't even available here yet  and you will need to use a GSM phone and GSM provider which if you are in NYC is AT&T Wireless, Cingular, or T-Mobile. *


Well, I already have the CPT-8000 and a Verizon account, and I have lots of accessories for it (serial cable, PC software, multiple chargers, etc. - one of the reasons I got it was that it is compatible with all my old StarTAC 7868 accessories).


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *Does this mean there is another "standard" mounting position for the CPT-8000 TCM?*


Not for the CPT-8000. The BMW GSM and Bluetooth phone equipment (as well as the old CPT-7000) that BMW uses is smaller than the CPT-8000's TCU (Telematics Control Unit) and in the coupes and sedans mounts above the CD-Changer. BMWNA decided to use the TV tuner mounting spot (and made a bracket to due so) since we aren't supposed to have the video module. I don't know of a good solution to your problem since I have never worked with an E46 wagon. A friend of mine has one, but she doesn't have any of the extras (nav, phone, etc) so I can't look to see where it could possibly fit.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

ChadS said:


> * I don't know of a good solution to your problem since I have never worked with an E46 wagon.*


All of the potential spots were full, so I improvised.  Since there is a nice long cord on the module, I used extra heavy duty Velcro to attach the module to the underside of the trunk floor piece. There's a 3" gap or so between the underside of that piece and the top of the spare tire. I have about 30" of cable slack on the module, and if that isn't enough I can always undo the Velcro.

I may investigate Bluetooth if Verizon ever supports it and I can get a nice-looking phone, but for now I think I'm set.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

By the way, I wound up ordering the euro TV harness and the BMW mounting bracket specific to the wagon. The instructions and parts from NAV-TV assume that you're mounting the TV tuner next to the CD changer, which isn't the case for the wagon (and possibly for other models as well). The euro TV harness was all pinned for getting the audio to the radio module, while the NAV-TV kit just provided pinned wire stubs you are supposed to splice onto their harness. I also picked up a number of the various fasteners included in the official BMW retrofit kit. I did use the NAV-TV auxiliary input harness (I'm not sure if they include this as standard, or only when you buy their DVD player).

The only problems with trying to avoid NAV-TV and ordering the complete BMW retrofit kit are:
Video in motion - if you want this and have the BMW kit, you'll need to send the module to NAV-TV and pay (currently) $295
Antenna - apparently the antenna in the BMW retrofit kit doesn't work on US-model cars. The NAV-TV antenna is actually quite nice. Perhaps they would sell it separately if you ask?
Availability - the kits don't appear to be available in the US (my dealer called BMWNA and they said "no"), but you can order them from EUROBUYERS as long as you know the exact part number. It took about 2 weeks to get the parts this way.
Even if you get only the NAV-TV kit, I'd suggest ordering the EBA CD (it is less than $10) from a BMW dealer so you can see the BMW installation instructions. I expect that the NAV-TV harness works fine in most models - but as I discovered, the wagon puts the TV module in a strange location.


----------



## kbs (Jun 5, 2003)

ChadS said:


> Not for the CPT-8000. The BMW GSM and Bluetooth phone equipment (as well as the old CPT-7000) that BMW uses is smaller than the CPT-8000's TCU (Telematics Control Unit) and in the coupes and sedans mounts above the CD-Changer. BMWNA decided to use the TV tuner mounting spot (and made a bracket to due so) since we aren't supposed to have the video module. I don't know of a good solution to your problem since I have never worked with an E46 wagon. A friend of mine has one, but she doesn't have any of the extras (nav, phone, etc) so I can't look to see where it could possibly fit.


I know this is an old thread (the power of 'search'!)... But this raised a question for me:

I'm waiting for a 2004 330i w/NAV, and am planning on bluetooth. Maybe also alarm, cd changer. Does this mean there will be no room for tv module? Or are you saying above that the cpt-8000 was put in the tvModule spot, which would otherwise go empty?

If I wanted to get the tv function cheaply, should I pick up the module on my ED?
(I know it wont work while driving, that's ok....)
Anyone know the part number, and know how many Euro's I'll be spending?
Is the OEM part available here for a reasonable sum?

thanks
-kbs


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

I just put the OEM TV function in myself, part by part. Not using Nav-tv. If you are going to buy a whole kit I strongly recommend www.TVonNAV.com. They dont modify the video module, they give you a separate module to activate the TV in motion. I will create a thread very soon on how I put together my tv function kit. You need more than a video module. U need to get an OEM harness and antenna as well as the in motion device. I got my video module from pacificbmw for $450 (part# 65 50 6 923 418).

P.S.-> My previous post in this thread is when I had installed the NAV-TV product on my other 330i.


----------

